# New Groomer



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their advice to get a new groomer. I had been taking Hobbes every 6 weeks for the last year to the same place but after the last few visits I noticed Hobbes was very upset when I'd pick him up. When I would drop him off he was just about pushing the groomer away. I also was upset when I overheard them interviewing a teenager to train in grooming and was worried they might "train" on Hobbes. The last time I took Hobbes he was there for 5 hours! I started asking around and found a nice small shop with two very experienced groomers. The place was clean, very open I could see everything from the front door and quite. It took them 2 hours and when picked Hobbes up he was calm and cute. Thanks for everyone who suggested I look for a new place.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Our pleasure , now where's the pictures!!  :tea:
So glad you found a safe, calm environment for Hobbes.

Beverly


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That's great Cindy!
I wonder why there are some groomers out there who seem to not like dogs-duh-?!!
I'm glad Hobbes can feel comfortable there.
Now how about some pictures like Beverly said??!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, photos would be good so we can see the results!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd love to send photos but my daughter took our camera this weekend. If I remember I'll take some next week. 
You know I just thought it was normal for him to freak out when he went to them. Then I started to question things. He's never been a fan of home bathes but something didn't feel right. This time he really seemed fine so I'll keep my fingers crossed that next visit will go as well.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cindy, I am glad to hear that Hobbes was less stressed out this last time. Hopefully, the new groomers will appeal to him more than his previous one. It can be something as simple as the energy of the place and if you felt good about it when you visited, that is reassuring.


----------

